# Medicare-recognized practitioner



## dballard2004 (Mar 11, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance here, but I need clarification here please.....

In regards to smoking cessation, CMS states the counseling is covered when performed by a qualified physician or other Medicare-recognized practitioner.

My question is...what is the definition of a Medicare-recognized practitioner?  I am assuming here it would be a MD, NP, or PA.  Would a health coach or RN fall into that category?  Thanks.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 14, 2011)

Any takers?  Also, if the smoking cessation was performed in a group setting, how would you report this?  Would it still be 99406/99407?  Thanks.


----------

